# Weed Nation



## HemperFi (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you been watching? Makes me glad I don't live in Cali anymore. Seems everyone growing or distributing in Cali will eventually be going to jail. Most of them have already been in jail. The dispensary guy is living on borrowed time, and anyone who hooks up with the guy will probably go down too. Like the one guy said, "It's not too smart getting on a sinking ship." The grower he plans on getting his weed from has a target on his back too. They sure are growing some nice meds up there though. And what about the guy who wants to develop a plant with strong CBDs to give to a child. I am enjoying the show, but it makes me paranoid just watching. 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2013)

I see an eppisode ...I thought it to be like the Moonshiners show...All Staged for entertainment...unfortunatly.....Duck Dynasty is on same time diffrent channel...now that is entertaining

:48:


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm thinking it is produced by the same people as Moonshiners. 

I'll have to look into "Duck Dynasty."

peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah,,I have watched some of them. Just goes to show you,,no Law for the use of MMJ,, can be trusted.

By the way,,I like the New Show,,,Robot Combat League.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 18, 2013)

MAKES ME ILL!!!!!!!!!!!

If I ever see the dispensary guy, he is straight getting cracked in the jaw.

"Grace" farms is a joke too. What a clown.

Believe that the Industry is nowhere near what they are showing on this lame show.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 18, 2013)

What had the most impact on me was the attitude of the cops in that show -- Even though the laws have changed, their outlook on things haven't changed in the least -- we are the enemy. 

peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2013)

No matter what, if there's a camera on someone they will perform, be them LEO or citizen. Haven't seen the show as of yet but I know they push for melodrama when they can...just sayin....

Just got Netflix, is it on Netflix yet?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 18, 2013)

No, not yet on Netflix -- it on the discovery channel, and it looks like it's being produced by the same people as "Moonshinners." Like, they show the cops sneaking up on a grow, then cut to one of the growers, who hears something outside, then back to LEO all dressed in there cammy and carrying automatic weapons going real slow and stealthy, then back to the grower who grabs up his gun and runs outside, then back to LEO, who is somewhere else sneaking up on another grow. It's pretty contrived and scripted, I'm sure -- but I watched it right through...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 18, 2013)

Hal is right though -- that guy from Grace farms is an idiot -- out chasing strange cars on a public road that runs past his place -- sheesh. But, they do show some sweet looking MJ on that show, and the clones that guy's wife put out in the ground were splendid. That other old fellow who refused to deal with the dispensary guy was clipping some dank, huge colas. Nice to see...

Peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 18, 2013)

the old timer was growing some nice trainwreck buds.......:icon_smile:


----------



## cmd420 (Mar 21, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> MAKES ME ILL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If I ever see the dispensary guy, he is straight getting cracked in the jaw.
> 
> ...



My wife and I were watching the dispensary guy, Shotwell, with our mouths hanging open.. That guy is the absolute worst.. on so many levels


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 21, 2013)

Missed tonights show. 
Dispensary guy is the worst though. But, bright side. He looks like a crier. And a cryin is what he will be doing first night in hardened prison cell after sentencing. "But I dont belong heeeere." lol Screw him.

The cast overall just isnt as likeable as Moonshiners. On Moonshiners they actually show some type of personality. Not just guys running around paranoid all the time.
Watched a Documentary on Popcorn Sutton the other day. When he passed. Even some big name celebs showed up to his funeral.

Cant wait till Tim Smiths Strawberry Shine hits production. Gonna nab some of that.

7GE is right. Fuzz just trying to look in charge and control when the camera hits on. Got a couple million other law enforcement officials across this country. Many probably want their jobs. Dont wanna look weak or doubtful.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 21, 2013)

i guarantee before any LEO goes on a tv show like this. they are told they must act a certain way, and can't say anything sympathetic to the movement at all. i bet the government even brings in someone to explain to the cops what they can and can't say on tv, because they represent the government. they can't show any doubt that prohibition works.

 one LEO said - "this plant ruins peoples lives"

i literally laughed out loud when i heard one of them say this. weed doesn't ruin anyone's life. prohibition is the reason lives have been ruined.

i hate the dispensary guy too...

a quote from him - "this weed thing is to big to fail"

when i heard that i couldn't do anything but shake my head. where have we heard that before. i think history shows us NOTHING is too big to fail.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 21, 2013)

To keep things in perspective Popcorn Sutton has been a kind of role model for me for some time. However it should be noted that he died by suicide when a federal judge refused to give him "house arrest" after being busted with close to 850 gallons of likker. He was facing something like 2 years in federal prison.

I have a rookie question here. Do growers in the Emerald Triangle feel negatively about most dispensary guys or is it just because the guy on the show is such a tool? I'm not trying to start anything as I truly don't know.Thanks


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 21, 2013)

The growers consider themselves "Country Folk" or "Mountain People," and the dispensary people are "City People." Country folk don't trust city people in general.

I'm thinking Mike Boutin and his wife are going down soon. I noticed they were not invited to the harvest party. Shotwell is living on borrowed time as well, and yes, he will be abused in prison. 

I'm enjoying the show, but I try to keep in mind that it isn't representative of what is actually happening in Cali -- I hope!


I watched some "Duck Dynasty" last night as well -- cracked me up...

Peace


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 21, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I watched some "Duck Dynasty" last night as well -- cracked me up...



Phil is still the best.
"see a man marchin throgh the woods. And he got those green slacks on. It can only mean one thing. Its time to go." Boom he gone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2013)

I like the new show Robot Combat League. Very cool.

I like the Old Nam Vet that lives in the Country on Weedland.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 22, 2013)

I like to pretend these type of shows are the edited results of undercover stings, targeted at amateurs who were bringing down the good folk.

Cause like, maybe they just interviewed them after they got caught, and were like "if you play along and let us put you on TV, we'll lighten your sentence, AND!! you'll teach people how to not mess up like you" :smoke1: 

The thing that bothered me the most, was how the guy who was growing in the front of his home, had people driving next to his plants and getting dust all up in the air and prolly in his bud :hitchair: common guys!! 

btw, for those who can't find this show, it's called "Weed Country" I think


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 22, 2013)

For perspective...Dispensaries amount to about 5% of herb sales in cali. Think about it


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, my bad -- it's called "Weed Country. " on wed. evening -- I believe. Sorry.

The old guy did about 4 tours in Vietnam and has suffered from PTSD since. He is growing in the front yard to make a point -- yeah, he's a little crazy, like when he shoots a double bird at the chopper flying over his house. Personally, I'd have just waved and smiled, and I am collecting disability for PTSD as well. He sure is growing some fine smoke in that front yard. I doubt it's very dusty -- looks like fire to me....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do you think that is, Hal? I'm thinking it must be a lot cheaper on the streets. They mentioned that Shotwell was getting 400 bucks an oz in his store -- that's pretty pricy -- if you ask me.

Peace


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 22, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Why do you think that is, Hal? I'm thinking it must be a lot cheaper on the streets. They mentioned that Shotwell was getting 400 bucks an oz in his store -- that's pretty pricy -- if you ask me.
> 
> Peace



^ that right there is another reason why i really dislike this shotwell guy. he doesn't care at all about helping people. all he can see is $$.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 22, 2013)

*Charges dismissed against Vallejo pot dispensary operator, star of 'Weed Country'*

By Jessica A. York/_Times-Herald staff writer_
Year-old  criminal charges were dismissed Thursday against Matt Shotwell, a  one-time operator of one of Vallejo's largest medical marijuana  dispensaries. 

Since February 2012, when the Vallejo Police  Department's series of raids on medical marijuana dispensaries launched  with Shotwell's arrest at Greenwell Cooperative dispensary, no operators  have been convicted. 

Given the facts of this case ... the  people feel they cannot prove this case beyond a reasonable doubt,  Deputy District Attorney Jack Harris told Solano County Superior Court  Judge Allan Carter. Carter's confirmation of the dismissal was met with  applause from a small courtroom crowd of Shotwell supporters. 

At  least six dispensaries were raided and shut down, some several times,  during the police stings last year. Cases relating to all six of those  dispensaries have been dismissed since last summer. Similarly, a  Fairfield dispensary case was dismissed this month, and a Vacaville  dispensary operator was acquitted last April. 

Shotwell, the  32-year-old star of the six-episode Discovery Channel reality show Weed  Country, was arrested and charged with three violations of state law  concerning the transportation, distribution or possession of narcotics.  He also was charged with two counts of marijuana cultivation, and one  count each of possessing marijuana for sale and maintaining a site for  marijuana distribution. His arrest came just weeks before a voter-approved Vallejo tax and fee on medical marijuana dispensary operators kicked in, on March 1, 2012. 

Shotwell,  with tears in his eyes Thursday, said he plans to take time to figure  out his next steps, following his case's resolution. He later added that  he is facing significant debt with his home mortgage, lawyer's bills  and school loans. 

In addition to the Greenwell Dispensary  seizures, police also confiscated hundreds of marijuana plants,  Shotwell's registered handgun, computers, $8,700 in cash, paraphernalia  and edible products, among other items. Shotwell said he had submitted  asset forfeiture claims early on to have his possessions returned, but  they were denied. With Thursday's case dismissal, he and his attorney  will try again to recover whatever remains of the seized items, Shotwell  said. 

I hope this gives people courage to stay in the  business, Shotwell said of medical marijuana. This is like the last  nail in the coffin for the opponents of medical marijuana in Vallejo. 

Asked if his future plans include reopening a dispensary, Shotwell said he would not rule out the possibility. 

Starring  in a television show depicting the struggle between medical marijuana  growers and law enforcement in northern California was a risk Shotwell  said he was willing to take while his case was still in court. He did  fear, however, that some would take the show as poking at them, and  that he would be treated by the justice system as an example. 

I  was hoping I'd get off, that was the trend, Shotwell said, referring  to the previous dismissals. (But) there were some variables that had me  nervous. 

Contact staff writer Jessica A. York at (707) 553-6834 or [email protected]. Follow her on Twitter @JYVallejo.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

That's actually some pretty good news -- I hate to see ANYONE go to jail because of weed -- even a dickwad like Shotwell. 

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2013)

That Dude is Lucky,,they woulda threw me under the jail. I can never catch a break from Pigs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally,,,Im not into the MMJ deal,,,I am for Legalization,,PERIOD. The Majority of PPL who smoke Weed,,Smoke for Pleasure.  Most buy Weed to get high. Does it help with Pain and other things,,well of course,,but mostly its about Pleasure. PPL running MMJ Disp. for the most part,,could give a crap about your Pain,,thery want your money. Thats just Business.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2013)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Personally,,,Im not into the MMJ deal,,,I am for Legalization,,PERIOD. The Majority of PPL who smoke Weed,,Smoke for Pleasure.  Most buy Weed to get high. Does it help with Pain and other things,,well of course,,but mostly its about Pleasure. PPL running MMJ Disp. for the most part,,could give a crap about your Pain,,thery want your money. Thats just Business.



I agree -- Just legalize is my mantra.

Peace


----------



## ross (Mar 27, 2013)

Season finale starting! Oh snap


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that is entertainment -- unreal, but serious fun to watch. Shotwell may have shot himself in the foot. He is a total scumbag, and now we all know, lol. 
Was nice to hear that the meds worked for the little boy. I still think "Grace" farms is a fringe element of what actually goes on there, but Mike and his wife (Tawny?) sure are entertaining. The cops are delusional, out-of-date, and truly set in their ways -- scary.

I liked the show -- I loved seeing all the fine ganga.

Peace


----------



## cmd420 (Mar 27, 2013)

After watching Shotwell spout off, daring "the pigs" to come and bust him, I can't even stand to look at that sleazebag anymore.. I just fast forward the ol' DVR when his face comes on the screen. What a complete d bag

I'm not sticking up for LEO, I just can't believe someone would antagonize on national TV.  .. Mike just gave them the boooot.. too funny.. That big guy that was with Shotwell should've at least gone and told Mike he saw some flashlights moving..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 28, 2013)

The one cop when the neighbor dispute popped up was cool as hell. Wish they all were like that.
Shotwell.... lol Mike sent him packin. Just seeing that on a replay now. 

Last couple episodes were quality. Far better than the ones starting the season.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 28, 2013)

If you are arrested in Cali by State or Local police, and you have a MMJ Rec, then you WILL win in court. The dumb Cops should have known that, and they do. The only reason they take down dispensaries or legal mmj folks is to ONLY hurt them financially, not to incarcerate them, as the case WILL get thrown out of court. Even if you are a clown, like shatswell.

I was recently aressted for a DUI in Jan. Not drunk driving, but for smoking herb.They did not find any herb at all, he said he just smelled it. I laughed at them..all the way to jail..haha. I was relesed in 5 hours and had a court date. They took blood samples from me too. Now, if you know me, then you know my blood is prob half thc.
I went to court yesterday, and they dismissed the case for lack of evidence.
I love my State.

Now Hemper...we woulc not have 2 states that legalized weed if it was not for MMJ. That is a fact. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 28, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Personally,,,Im not into the MMJ deal,,,I am for Legalization,,PERIOD. The Majority of PPL who smoke Weed,,Smoke for Pleasure.  Most buy Weed to get high. Does it help with Pain and other things,,well of course,,but mostly its about Pleasure. PPL running MMJ Disp. for the most part,,could give a crap about your Pain,,thery want your money. Thats just Business.


 
You are correct...for the most part. Now, believe that there are many folks, and many dispensaries, that truly care about folks that need thier herb for medical reasons.
But ya, for the most part, it is about money...duh.
What do you think will happen if they legalize it??? It will be ALL about the money. Look at CO and WA, they are settin' up to make BANK.
Why is that wrong at all??? Wouldn't most of you like to grow for a living?

Now, don't feed me that crap about how folks should grow thier own, as that will NEVER happen. Ever. The majority of folks want to buy thier herb, good herb. Many, many reasons.

Overhead. Try growing huge amounts to feed the masses and not charge for it. You will go broke quick fast in a hurry.
It is just like ANY other business. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 28, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. I may be well out of my league here when it comes to the grow community but I have been involved in several commercial endeavors over the years. I know that as I become more experienced and proficient at growing to the point that I may want to give away or even sell excess product I would hope there would be a way to do it without meeting strangers. I don't like meeting strangers. A middleman or dispensary seems like an acceptable alternative to me. It's not just about money but also safety and anonymity.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 28, 2013)

You are right Hal -- gotta start somewhere -- I grow my own, but I sell some too, and it does differ the cost of production. If I were a little younger, and healthier, I'd probably be growing hundreds of plants myself. 

There are no dispensaries open here in NV, so we have to grow if we don't want to deal with gangsters. I remember it taking all evening, the blunts, rap music and sitting in some parking lot waiting -- don't want that again.

Grace farms pulled down 300k in product and it was said that they have been growing for 30+ years. You'd think they would know their property lines. Watching them do their thing is kinda like watching Chris Moneymaker win the WSOP -- Hell, if those idiots can do it, I could surly do it myself. 

The fact that that little boy's condition improved so drastically shows for sure the medical qualities of MJ, and I'm sure that part of the show will have an impact on people sitting on the fence thinking it's all about money. Opened my eyes a little.

All in all, it was a pretty good show.  -- I think.

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You are correct...for the most part. Now, believe that there are many folks, and many dispensaries, that truly care about folks that need thier herb for medical reasons.
> But ya, for the most part, it is about money...duh.
> What do you think will happen if they legalize it??? It will be ALL about the money. Look at CO and WA, they are settin' up to make BANK.
> Why is that wrong at all??? Wouldn't most of you like to grow for a living?
> ...


 
Me personally Cali,,I just dont give a ****,,,,,,,I just wanna live my life without the freaken Law messen with me or my Wife of 27yrs,, and taking more of my years away from me behind bars for bullshitt. 
So I dont care,, one way or the other ,,give it to the Dealers or the Disp,,or let me grow my own ****,,,JUST LEAVE ME THE FK ALONE to live my Life.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 28, 2013)

Taking all the fun out of bud WH.
Seeing those blue lights. Running to the Charger, sliding across the hood and hoppin through the window. Takin off in a high speed chase. Jumping like a creek or barn to get away. Then go downing some beers and calling a wrecker to pull the fuzz out the creek again.

Oh wait. Was that me? Well Im high as hell. Must of been me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2013)

Who gave me a bad Rep,,,and for what???:chuck: You to big coward to confront me??? Course,, Im still not sure what the hell you would be confronting me about. Not agreeing with me ,,does not mean,, you push the Bad Post Button. Show me where that Post,, was out of line.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 29, 2013)

i'm all for legalization as well, but even if it was legalized. i would still rather grow and sell my pot for medical purposes. rather then just to make a profit. i want to open a dispensary that is exactly like a doctors office. i've never liked how the dispensaries i've seen are set up. i feel like if your using weed for a medical purpose, then when you go pick up your meds. it should look like a medical establishment. not a fancy headshop.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody catch the premiere of Pot Cops?
Replay coming on here in 3 minutes. Im bored, figured Id check it out.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 4, 2013)

lol. Pretty good just a few mins in.

Piggies run up to this house. Look at the power meter ourside. And the voice over says, "This garage is eatting up more power than a supermarket." lmao
He be humpin some power.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2013)

I watched the "Pot Cops" last night also, I gotta say, that is more realistic then any other show so far.
It shows thier "hate" of herb, which most LEO's have.
But the GREAT thing it shows that if you have your ducks in a row, they can't do nothing about your grow.As much as they would love to cut down your plants, they cdan't because they KNOW they will lose in court and have to pay for anything they destroy, including the plants.

I had the Sheriff go thru my outdoor garden last year, and there was one in particular that was itchin' to bust our *** and cut down the garden, and there was nothing legally he could do. The other officers were cool with it, but there is allways one in the bunch.

The program showed the true mentality of alot of the cops and thier oldschool thinking. These are the same cops who go home and slam a 6 pack and kick the dog. Punks.


The Cartel grows...you cxan see the difference from a medical grow to a Cartel grow. That is what they should go fter,as it is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Irish (Apr 4, 2013)

that one head pig take down artist on weed country said, ''i've been doing this for 27 years, so if its legalized tomorrow, my whole life was a lie''...shine the light on a liar then is what i say...27 years of creating hardship on my people deserves a boot on your neck...

i watched ''pot cops'' last night too. did you see those two pigs trespassing while gathering 'evidence'? they walked right up to the garage, and started smelling the crack of the door, then went around the back and looked at the power meter...that case will be dismissed with any decent lawyer, as they trespassed to gather evidence on private property to secure a search warrant. 

a simple trail cam will alert you to this type of criminal cop behavior. fight fire with fire if you a wise man. the cops use trail cams all the time. beat them at thier own game. stay safe...peace...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate Cops. Crooks with Badges is all 99% ofem are.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 4, 2013)

Alot more good ones that that WH. I like alot of the cops Ive talked to over the years. And good majority of them believe pots a waste of their time. Just like giving someone a 32 in a 25 zone ticket is.

Thought there were a couple good ones on the show last night. They were basically telling you on the show. Dont be as stupid as these guys, have some common damn sense. And more than likely, youll never hear a peep out of us. 
People getting popped on the show there. They were flat out idiots asking for it. 

Basically a "How To" show for a cash producing crop I thought. lol

The one cop even said. "You can have 1 plant, or you can have 1000. It doesnt matter. We have to prove you are selling."
What better advise could you ask for than that? Hes telling you first show to keep your scales, bags, and money away from your grow. And there would be nothing they can do about it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Alot more good ones that that WH. I like alot of the cops Ive talked to over the years. And good majority of them believe pots a waste of their time. Just like giving someone a 32 in a 25 zone ticket is.
> 
> Thought there were a couple good ones on the show last night. They were basically telling you on the show. Dont be as stupid as these guys, have some common damn sense. And more than likely, youll never hear a peep out of us.
> People getting popped on the show there. They were flat out idiots asking for it.
> ...


 
Great post! Truth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Whatever,,I havent met any of these great Cops that you have been conversing with. Most the ones I have seen or talked to are pricks. And dont tell me I dont know Cops,,I have plenty ofem in my Family,,,but then again,,I live in the South,,never talked to Cops in Cali or where Weed is somewhat Legal. Cant emagine from what Ive seen on TV of them being that much different. But,,to each his own. I have learned from the time I have spent here on MP,,, that we dont have to agree with each other to be civil with one another.
  I havent met ANY Cops in the South that wouldnt bust your *** with a smile on thier face for a Joint.
OH and by the way,If they catch you growing one freaken plant here,,your screwed. They dont have to prove that you were planning on selling anything where I live. Again,,,that one plant will get your butt busted,,and they will be smiling all the way to the jail.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear ya WeedHopper.

I have ran into my share of clowns wearing police uniforms in my time also. On the flip side, I have ran into quite a few cool ones also. When you have a few go thru your garden and tell you that your plants look great, and leave, not to return, maybe you will change your mind. I don't think it will happen in your State anytime soon.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 4, 2013)

Well Im from the south and still have a home in the south. And Im black. And still can say Ive met plenty of quality cops. Sure theyll bust me if I screw up, But I see it as my own doing if Im getting popped. 

Georgia is a problem area where you dont want to get caught. Texas and Arkansas seem like they could be too. Dont know where you are WH. But it aint a "south" thing. Its your state. Cause Ive lived in Louisiana, VA, SC, Alabama all at some point without issues


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I hear ya WeedHopper.
> 
> I have ran into my share of clowns wearing police uniforms in my time also. On the flip side, I have ran into quite a few cool ones also. When you have a few go thru your garden and tell you that your plants look great, and leave, not to return, maybe you will change your mind. I don't think it will happen in your State anytime soon.


 
Yeah,,I wish I could have a garden that was Legal Norcal. That was pretty cool what they said about yur Garden. Maybe someday in  Texas things will change. Just hope I aint to old to enjoy it.




Spearchunker,,I have never heard a Black Man and damn few White Men,, say the things you are saying about the Cops in the South, ,,And I disagree with ya that its not a South thing. Just look at the laws in the South,,,, and for you to believe its not a south thing, ,just boggles my mind.You do remember reading about the Civil War right? 
But,,as I said,,we will just have to agree to disagree. I am glad to hear the Cops in Georgia like you so much.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2013)

Georgia Cops are _edited due to the possibility of being banned_ each and everyone of them.

And that is all I got to say about that. :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Georgia Cops are _edited due to the possibility of being banned_ each and everyone of them.
> 
> And that is all I got to say about that. :48:


 

:yeahthat: too.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 5, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,I wish I could have a garden that was Legal Norcal. That was pret
> Spearchunker,,I have never heard a Black Man and damn few White Men,, say the things you are saying about the Cops in the South, ,,And I disagree with ya that its not a South thing. Just look at the laws in the South,,,, and for you to believe its not a south thing, ,just boggles my mind.You do remember reading about the Civil War right?
> But,,as I said,,we will just have to agree to disagree. I am glad to hear the Cops in Georgia like you so much.



Maybe its different for me. I was in service and a MP. The wifes an attorney who is in association with them all the time.  I just view and treat them the same as anyone serving. Hell. Here In DC. Im just a couple miles up the way from Quantico. Talk about uptight fuzz lol. The capital of the North has that more than any place south Ive been too.
Bash your state. Not mine. South Carolinas been fine to me my whole life. I aint going to go jinxing it.

And you must not know what the civil war was about to make a comment like that. You should know it was about the South trying to win its Freedom from the North, and having to pay dept the North rang up and the laws and taxes the North wanted to force on the South. I dont even know why you would make such a comment.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

its crazy,  why should some states , have the right to MJ, n not the others , to me that's crazy.  if one state does then I think all should same , with the VA, my VA won't allow it , but other VA's do,  this country is just getting crazier by the day

:bong2:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 5, 2013)

Part the reason is the UN is frowning so harshly upon what the US is doing Lovbn.
And some states want to see how its working and adapting for others first. Colorado and Wash are those states like a car company crash test before putting into production. Theyll be more and more over the next few years. But states want a proven blueprint to follow before jumping in head first.

Didnt realize some VAs were out there allowing it. Thats fantastic. Need to look into that. 

But yea. Crazy country.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

nam vet here


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2013)

OK Spearchunker,,you were a Cop,,so theres nothing much more I can say about why I dont like Cops and you do. As for the Civil War,,the South treated the Blacks like CRAP,,thats what I was talken about.And NO,, we the South,, didnt want to become part of the Union. Who cares.
 Hey,,if you like Cops ,,cool,,thats your deal. I dont freaken likem,,and thats my deal. So I guess we are done with this deal,,right? Cool


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw on the news the other night that the latest polls say 52% of Americans approve of legalizing weed -- it's time...

As far as good cops and bad cops -- I've met both kinds -- more a$$holes than nice guys for sure though. 

peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I saw on the news the other night that the latest polls say 52% of Americans approve of legalizing weed -- it's time...
> 
> As far as good cops and bad cops -- I've met both kinds -- more a$$holes than nice guys for sure though.
> 
> peace


 
:yeahthat:  And Im done with this deal about Cops. Hope me and you are OK Spearchunker. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 6, 2013)

Didnt even have to ask WH. I loves ya. 
I just always run to the defense of my South Carolina. Just as I would my Redskins and my Fords. lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2013)

Cool Spearchunker,,Yeah Im a Dallas Cowboy fan and I loves my Chevy Avalanche. Me and you can cuss each other when Football starts.


----------

